

Use Bit.ly to Expose Click Traffic of Tweets - Jen199
http://www.michaelapproved.com/articles/use-bitly-expose-click-traffic-tweets/

======
jraines
I don't think a 4.13% CTR is all that amazing in the context of "Hey, person
who finds me interesting enough to subscribe to my stream, here's something
that I thought was interesting enough to share with you."

Then again, this kind of hints at the crazy number of Twitter 'users' who are
either bots or abandoned accounts.

~~~
MichaelApproved
But keep in mind that all 1+ million followers aren't always watching the
stream all the time. So the true view/click rate is much much higher.

Though several people probably click on more than one article it's still an
amazingly high number from a free marketing tool.

------
BrandonWatson
I have found a high CTR on my links, but have read somewhere that a good
number of those clicks are bots.

One thing that I would love is a tool that surfaces all of the links that have
been sent into my Twitter stream (meaning that they are links from people I
follow only)...does that exist.

~~~
MichaelApproved
If I'm understanding this right, I think you can do a search to find that out.
Here's a link that shows the links I got to my twitter account:
[http://search.twitter.com/search?q=http&to=MichaelApprov...](http://search.twitter.com/search?q=http&to=MichaelApproved)

It searches for any tweet with "http" sent to me.

~~~
BrandonWatson
No, I am talking about anyone who puts a link in their tweets and it's someone
I follow. Bonus points if the ones that are coming from multiple people bubble
up to the top.

Depending on how many people you follow, there's a good bet you miss some
links. You can swim through your feed, or, if you are like me, you want for a
better solution. Maybe I code this up over the next handful of days.

~~~
MichaelApproved
What about if you load your stream
[http://twitter.com/statuses/friends_timeline/BrandonWatson.r...](http://twitter.com/statuses/friends_timeline/BrandonWatson.rss?count=200&page=1)
into a program and use regex to fish out the links? Throw it in a for loop to
search beyond the first page.

~~~
BrandonWatson
_cough_ _HACK_ _cough_

=)

